# i have sound but don't "autostart" (alc888)(snd_hda)



## rokpa92 (Jan 24, 2010)

I just installed freebsd 8.0 current (amd64) and I have a small problem with the sound drivers.
I normally configure simple every time you do a installation on any pc, but this I'm a bit lost because it has multiple audio outputs.
It has:
7 output + 1 microphone input (in the back)
1 output + 1 input (in the front)
1 output digital audio and 1 input digital audio (in the back)


I used the following method and I worked always perfect.
I always do the following:
as root:

```
kldload snd_driver
```
to install all drivers (and sound works) then look for the type of driver to start automatically:

```
cat /dev/sndstat
```
and me has resulted in the specification. in the line that says (the following is an example):

```
io 0x2040 pcm0:at irq 16kld snd_[B]es137x[/B] [MPSAFE] (2p:1v/1r:1v default duplex channels)
```
then took as a reference *es137x* (this is the driver) and to start only, I'm going to the */etc/rc.conf* and register:

```
snd_es137x_load="YES"
```
and each time you start the system, sound drivers loaded automatically and perfectly.

but the problem is that I'm a motherboard that I cannot do boot automatically sound.
It has the specification that write up and gives me the following output when i make *cat /dev/sndstat*


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
```


that I can't do to make boot automatically, because I put:

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
in the *rc.conf *and no never alone boots.
(but if i put *kldload snd_driver* the sound run, but to the next shutdown/reboot)

can I do to have detect all inputs and outputs audio?

from already thank you.

PS: 
Abit Motherboard ix38quad gt. (i love this motherboar ajaja :r ) LINK for more info/spect of hardware.
sound acl888 chipset
in bios setup i can choose AC97 or HD Audio (regardless of what you choose, gives the same result. now I have chosen "HD audio" because you hear much better (not causes interference)
 Sorry for my English, it's so bad


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 24, 2010)

*snd_es137x_load="YES"* should go to /boot/loader.conf, not /etc/rc.conf


----------



## rokpa92 (Jan 25, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> *snd_es137x_load="YES"* should go to /boot/loader.conf, not /etc/rc.conf



thanks but when i put *snd_es137x_load="YES"* in /etc/rc.conf and work perfect (in the other machine)

my problem itÂ´s with the Abit Motherboar (link) and say me this with a "cat /dev/sndstat"


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
```

with that i donÂ´t have "autorun" sound drivers.
i put *snd_hda_load="YES" *(in the /etc/rc.conf) and donÂ´t work


----------



## phoenix (Jan 25, 2010)

Modules to load at boot time go into /boot/loader.conf.  Period.  That's how the system works.  You don't put module loading lines into /etc/rc.conf.  Period.

Put that line into loader.conf and things will start to work correctly.


----------



## rokpa92 (Jan 25, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Modules to load at boot time go into /boot/loader.conf.  Period.  That's how the system works.  You don't put module loading lines into /etc/rc.conf.  Period.



Ok thanks. i donÂ´t have idea of that. Thanks so much



			
				phoenix said:
			
		

> Put that line into loader.conf and things will start to work correctly.



but... what i put there?
*snd_es137x_load="YES"* donÂ´t work because is for other sound card.
and *snd_hda_load="YES"* donÂ´t work to.

what *snd_XXXXXX_load="YES"* i must put to active all audio port?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 25, 2010)

If snd_hda_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf doesn't do it, then you use *snd_driver_load="YES"*.  That will load every single sound driver at boot.

Can you post the output of `# pciconf -vl` after loading snd_driver?  At least the part about the sound chipset.


----------



## trebestie (Jan 25, 2010)

As you can read in the man page snd_hda is the right driver.
I got similar (unfixed until now) issue with different hardware.
Look here for reference.

Regards


----------



## rokpa92 (Jan 27, 2010)

*hi again.
first:*
i put *snd_driver_load="YES"* in /root/loader.conf
and the bootmanager it's eternal.
from 2 seconds (aprox.) go to 30 seconds (and more)
load and load and load all drivers.
that do, when i start session un KDE4 have sound but the sound is between cut some times 
*second:*
when i start the pc and load KDM (with out the line in the /root/loader.conf)
i do _Crtl + Alt + F2_ and login as root, put *kldload snd_driver* (load in 1 o 2 seconds) and returm to KDM with a _Crtl + Alt + F9_
I start session (log me in) and have sound, but with this warning of KDE4





if i press "NO" i have a lot (but not all) the ports of sound card ready to use (with excelent sound, more better than Windows with the correct and update divers)

*for phoenix:*
I put this  as root (with kldload *snd_driver load like* the step 2 /second/ i say some line up) and say:
LINK TO CODE(it's to long for paste here)

*for trebestie:*
thanks, i am reading now (and doing).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know if /root/loader.conf is just a simple typo, but make sure you use /*b*oot/loader.conf.


----------



## rokpa92 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Problema Resuelto*

sorry for the delay.
it's my error sr. Sorry :r
i put in /*r*oot/loader.conf.
now, i put

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
in /*b*oot/loader.conf.
and work.

SOLVE.
THANKSSS!!!


----------

